# Need new Computer- PC or MAC?



## nalismom (Jan 11, 2012)

Let me preface this with the fact that both my husband and I use our current PC basically for email and surfing the net.  It is running extremely slow and I am assuming it is because it is 7 years old and technology has changed dramatically...it's so slow I dread backing up my IPhone and IPad.

I have been considering making the switch over to an Apple product but I am ignorant of the pros and cons of switching from a Microsoft  system to an Apple system.  The biggest difference I see from using my IPad is There are certain sites I either cannot view or have limited viewing due to Apple not supporting flash.  

What are others thought regarding these to systems?


----------



## pjrose (Jan 11, 2012)

You'll find a lot of Mac-Lovers on this forum, and also the PC types, so this is likely to give you a variety of perspectives.

I'm die-hard Mac, using them since the first day of Mac in January 1984.  I also use Windows PCs periodically, and used to use them quite a bit.

My main love about Macs is that they work, they just plain work.  They don't crash as much.  Their owners probably don't swear at them as much.  Their assorted applications tend to share information more seamlessly, using the same user interface - that means a graphic from one application can likely be edited in another, copied over to a word processing document, moved to a presentation.....smoothly and seamlessly.  When you get a new Application you can usually just load in the CD or click Download, click Install, and you're done.  There's no new learning curve, because most applications are arranged the same way, commands in the same menus, windows and menus looking the same, etc.  (SOME companies have ported stuff from a different environment to Mac without rewriting, and it'll be awkward on a Mac, but all the apps from the main companies work with the same Mac user interface).   

The days of "Macs don't run as much software" are long gone; most if not all of the biggies (MS Office for example) are on both platforms, and files from one can easily be moved to the other (e.g. home to work and back).  Of course there are specialized applications that run on only one or the other, but it doesn't sound like that's your need.

The flash issue with the iPad is not an issue with a Mac, not at all. 

A Mac will do everything you want, probably do it more easily and more quickly than a Windows PC.  BUT it comes at a price - Macs are more expensive.  The least expensive way to get one is to go to apple.com, then store, then, on the bottom left, look for refurbished ones.  Same warranty, you won't be able to tell them from new, but a few hundred $ less expensive.  Might be a 6 month older model, might have been returned....all are thoroughly gone over and thoroughly warranted.  Only once did I get a refurb that had an issue; it took one phone call and I had a new replacement overnight along with a free shipping label to send back the first one in the same box the other came in.

The Windows operating system is a copy of the Mac's - and I feel that Macs just do it better than the copy.

I'm sure you'll hear from the PC side too....and also, do search this forum for Mac and Windows and laptop and so forth; you'll find several lively discussions.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Macs are better, PCs are cheaper.  For that reason, I choose the PC.  

The other big reason is that Macs own about 10% market share, PCs own the other 90%.  If you're a software developer, what platform would you choose?


----------



## pjrose (Jan 11, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Macs are better, PCs are cheaper.  For that reason, I choose the PC.
> 
> *The other big reason is that Macs own about 10% market share, PCs own the other 90%.  If you're a software developer, what platform would you choose?*



Mac b/c I want to make great software for a market segment that will really appreciate it and be loyal to it and my other software


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 11, 2012)

I switched to an iMac several years ago because I go so disgusted with Vista.  However, I have a Windows 7 laptop which I prefer to the iMac.  I still use the iMac for iPhoto and iMovie and to synch my iPhone and iPad, but I like the underlying OS of Windows 7 better.


----------



## Elan (Jan 11, 2012)

If you're the type that can't understand why anyone would drive a stick over an automatic, buy a Mac.  Otherwise, buy a PC.  Actually, buy 2 or 3 PC's for the same money.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 11, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Mac b/c I want to make great software for a market segment that will really appreciate it and be loyal to it and my other software



Unfortunately for MAC the real world developers pick the 90% because that's where the reliable money is and they appreciate THAT! Only the die hard believers pick the underdog to support as most like to eat and prefer to drive a fancy car vs a beat up Accord/Fiesta.  Few MAC only developers make a big living while hundreds or thousands of Windows developers do.  

Remember too that the MAC OS is just an interface on Linux.  If ever Apple decides to license that to non-Apple hardware like Jobs always demanded not to do they would likely own the majority of desktops in a year or two. Maybe it will happen now. John Scully started to do it when he was in charge but Jobs killed that off when he returned.  Sony got burned by that fiasco & many dealers walked away later when Apple turned the screws on them back in the nineties.  Apple is just a smaller version of Microsoft it seems. I can't support either group.


----------



## geekette (Jan 11, 2012)

PC.

I am biased, being a Windows software developer.  Need a piece of custom software to solve a very specific business problem?  If you're running Windows, I can hook you up.  Running Mac?  Um, maybe Google for someone to help ...

Don't base anything on Flash.  It's going away as a standard and it's unknown what will replace it (altho Flash will be with us for a long time to come as most any obsolete technology hangs on and on ... JLB might still be running Win 98...)

focus on your priorities.  is cost one of them?  is prevalence of support an issue?  Is your favorite handy-geek "bi-platformal"?  Is the software you want available?

Go with what will fit your needs, your life, your wallet, best.  I'm a PC and I don't see that changing.


----------



## Carta (Jan 11, 2012)

MAC, nuff said


----------



## malonem68 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm a PC guy myself.  My MIL just got a Mac and because it is a different operating system she is really struggling with it.

Here is a thought....if you are ONLY using it for email and surfing the web then why not just forget about the computer and only use an Ipad (that's right.....ipad is the best tablet out there)  

Also, I do computer repair.  There are several things you can do to make your machine run faster.  If you are only using it for those two things I would probably just get it cleaned out and you should be fine.  If you get blue screens, etc.....well that is a completely different story.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 11, 2012)

I own both and use both...

If you buy a mac. you buy the machine and the OS from Apple. If you buy a pc you are buying the machine from one company and you are buying the os from Microsoft. If having  the hardware and software are designed one for the other makes a difference to you, buy the Mac as another poster said, they just work...I have a Mac from 1989 that still works on my desk
I keep my old Macs, I toss my old pc's

Having said that you probably dont need to toss your pc Im working on a 10 year old Gateway that shipped with Windows ME.. Ive upgraded to OS to XP. When mine starts slowing down, its not because of its age,,its spyware., or adware or viruses...I back up what I want to keep and re install windows...works great..for internet browsing, email,  photo editing etc...It is too slow for games, but thats not for me anyway


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Carta said:


> MAC, nuff said



I can crash a MAC in 3 minutes - just like Windows. So what am I paying 3X as much for the same underlying hardware for? 

And it no joke trying to find support. Unless you plan on driving to the Apple Atore for every little thing you had better be sure there is a MAC geek nearby willing to help. And forget easy to find accessories.  It is the life of an off brand type existence. 

Believe me I wish Windows would just go away - NOW! (and in fact that does appear to SLOWLY be the case as smartphones / tablets based on far more reliable and tny OS's are taking over). But Apple is not the answer.  It's just trading one problem for another equal at best for big money. 

Wait a bit or find a smartphone / tablet that can do at least 90% of what you need. Thats better than most Macs can do, it's cheaper & far more portable than any laptop including Macs. 

The PC world is evolving towards smaller, faster, non- Windows and thats good.  We don't need another locked down OS like Windows or even IOS to replace it.  There are far better options and they are leading the charge to change.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 11, 2012)

Elan said:


> If you're the type that can't understand why anyone would drive a stick over an automatic, buy a Mac.  Otherwise, buy a PC.  Actually, buy 2 or 3 PC's for the same money.



I LIKE driving a stick in a sporty car....and I'm a Mac.


And clarification - the correct usage is Mac, not MAC.


----------



## nalismom (Jan 11, 2012)

Well not being a geek or having a readily handy one nor having the temperament for all things mechanical it frustrates me when my desktop doesnt work the way it's suppose to.  I have Norton for anti-virus and I know its up to date but at least several times during day I get high CPU usage and high memory usage alerts and then everything slows to a crawl.  I think Norton is notorious for slowing down systems so I don't know if that is it or not.  I am not getting the blue screen of death or anything like that.  It is running XP2.  I can't imagine what would be eating memory or CPU use and really don't know a lot about the underlying file extensions when they come up.

My iPad works fine for what I need it for but my husband uses the PC to do taxes online and research financial info for personal use.  It's just nice sometimes to work with programs/apps on a bigger screen.  My husband knows even less than I do about all things technological so it's kind of like the blind leading the blind when something doesn't run properly.  Neither one of have the inclination to spend hours trying to figure it out either.....much easier to call someone when there is a problem.  This is what is leading me more towards an Apple product since anytime I've had issues there I could call and someone would walk me thru the problem rather my dropping off my machine and waiting a week to get it back.


----------



## Elan (Jan 11, 2012)

nalismom said:


> Well not being a geek or having a readily handy one nor having the temperament for all things mechanical it frustrates me when my desktop doesnt work the way it's suppose to.  I have Norton for anti-virus and I know its up to date but at least several times during day I get high CPU usage and high memory usage alerts and then everything slows to a crawl.  I think Norton is notorious for slowing down systems so I don't know if that is it or not.  I am not getting the blue screen of death or anything like that.  It is running XP2.  I can't imagine what would be eating memory or CPU use and really don't know a lot about the underlying file extensions when they come up.
> 
> My iPad works fine for what I need it for but my husband uses the PC to do taxes online and research financial info for personal use.  It's just nice sometimes to work with programs/apps on a bigger screen.  My husband knows even less than I do about all things technological so it's kind of like the blind leading the blind when something doesn't run properly.  Neither one of have the inclination to spend hours trying to figure it out either.....much easier to call someone when there is a problem.  This is what is leading me more towards an Apple product since anytime I've had issues there I could call and someone would walk me thru the problem rather my dropping off my machine and waiting a week to get it back.



  At least go download Tuneup Utilities and run it to see if it doesn't address your current "slowness" issues.  Might take an hour of your time.  It's a free download and therefore infinitely cheaper than buying a new system.  Wouldn't you rather spend that money elsewhere?  

  Big Green Button with "CNET Secure Download" on it:

http://download.cnet.com/TuneUp-Utilities-2012/3000-2094_4-10206416.html


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 11, 2012)

nalismom said:


> Well not being a geek or having a readily handy one nor having the temperament for all things mechanical it frustrates me when my desktop doesnt work the way it's suppose to.  I have Norton for anti-virus and I know its up to date but at least several times during day I get high CPU usage and high memory usage alerts and then everything slows to a crawl.  I think Norton is notorious for slowing down systems so I don't know if that is it or not.  I am not getting the blue screen of death or anything like that.  It is running XP2.  I can't imagine what would be eating memory or CPU use and really don't know a lot about the underlying file extensions when they come up.
> 
> My iPad works fine for what I need it for but my husband uses the PC to do taxes online and research financial info for personal use.  It's just nice sometimes to work with programs/apps on a bigger screen.  My husband knows even less than I do about all things technological so it's kind of like the blind leading the blind when something doesn't run properly.  Neither one of have the inclination to spend hours trying to figure it out either.....much easier to call someone when there is a problem.  This is what is leading me more towards an Apple product since anytime I've had issues there I could call and someone would walk me thru the problem rather my dropping off my machine and waiting a week to get it back.



That is the "classic" issue with Norton - as well as it's propensity to miss far too many infections. Get Trend Micro, Bitdefender or even the free AVAST! - they all are at least as good or better as Norton and don't kill performance. DON'T even consider Computer Associates as it's even worse at killing your CPU.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 11, 2012)

I purchased my first Mac in October 2011 a 27" imac. I have been using PCs since around 1981 on an Osborne which came out several months before the IBM PCs. If you like your IPAD and Iphone then you will love a Mac. Its just easier and it runs all the time. No long boot ups. You may have some challenges in what programs your currently running when you switch to the MAC. I would research all the programs you use before you switch so you know up front. Also I suggest keeping your PC along side for a few months after you make the change just in case there is something you forgot about. 
Most the programs are available but some are different or not quite as good such as Quicken and Borderbunds Printshop. I am now thinking about moving my 85 year old father to a Mac. Based upon what you said you want to do it will be an easy move and you will be very happy once you did.

I had been thinking about moving for a while. I purchased Apple notebooks for two of my daughters about 3 years ago and a Dell notebook for my other daughter all around the same time. The Dell notebook is dead (she moved over to Macbook Pro) and the other two Apple notebooks are still cooking along. I have never had to fix anything on the Apple notebooks and never any software issues. With the Dell we seldom went six months without something acting up. 

Once you go to Mac you will never go back!


----------



## mshatty (Jan 11, 2012)

If you want to be able to surf and operate on the entire internet get a PC.  Otherwise, a Mac will only surf and operate on about 90 to 95% of the internet.  You will have to purchase virtual machine software as well as a OEM copy of a Windows operating system to run on your Mac.

This can be a real problem for some.

Also, Quicken for Mac won't work on the newest OS for Mac; it hasn't deemed it important.  To use Quicken for Mac, you have to keep the prior generation OS.

I have a Mac and PC.  I like both.  I just wish Mac was more compatible with the real world.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 11, 2012)

For years I worked for a company that was one of the largest buyers of Macs in the world. They had thousands of Macs around the world. I used my Mac. It was okay. It crashed constantly, but it was okay. 

After I left that company, most of my other employers used PCs. After that initial struggle to figure out how to file things, I realized that my PC worked a lot better than my Mac. 

Today I still think PCs are better for any kind of non-design application. If you do design or graphics work, then there's no question that you have to have a Mac. If you work with text and the web, PCs are better.


----------



## Elan (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had 4 desktop PC's in the last 20+ years.  A 90MHz P2, a 300MHz Celeron, a 2.4GHz P4 and the current 3GHz Thuban.  All of them were pretty middle of the line units, the first 2 being Micron brand, the third one a Dell and the current one home built.  I've never had a problem with any of them.  I got the BSOD on the Dell a couple times when the video card was going out.  That's it as far as problems.  Oh, I also own a Dell laptop, new circa 2004, that still runs fine.  Bought my mom an inexpensive Compaq around 2005, and it still runs fine.  Every one of the desktops was still running great when I yanked the hard drive out and threw or gave them away.  I don't run any active anti-virus on the current machine, but I do scan with malwarebytes occasionally.  Current PC is used by the entire family, including 3 kids.  

  I've never seen any reason to spend 2 to 3 times more for essentially the same hardware.  I'd rather spend my money on vacations!


----------



## Glynda (Jan 11, 2012)

*Love my Mac*

Was self-taught PC person, probably doing everything the hard way, and got tired of the slow shut down and start up of my PC and constantly having to ask for help.  Bought the MacAir and paid $99 for a year of one on one support and project help.  I love, love, love my Mac!  Not only is is light and not hot on my lap, but it boots up and shuts down in a second.  It seems so much easier than a PC.  The one on one classes at the store, free workshops also at the store, and the step by step help on the support site online have allowed me to start off with a new product from scratch and learn how to use it. Wouldn't want to go back!


----------



## Mosca (Jan 11, 2012)

Man, I use Macs and love them.

If all you're doing is email and surfing the net, the first thing you should do is a "tuneup". Clear your cookies and cache, run an updated scan of something like Superantispyware (free). If you don't feel confident doing it yourself, take it somewhere where they'll do it for a small fee.

Otherwise, you're using it for email and surfing the net. Mac is overkill. Get the cheapest Windows PC you can, get a fan to go under it if it's a laptop, and don't look back.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 11, 2012)

I am posting this from an iPad, I work on a Mac at work and have a desktop PC to do most of my everyday computing on.

To me a computer is basically a tool.  Both do the same things, just differently.  For design/ creatve work, it's hard to beat a Mac.  For most everything else a PC works just fine.

My home PC, the Mac and iPad have all crashed and or frozen up.  My PC is new and hasn't been to the shop yet, but our two year old Mac has been back to the Apple store a couple of times.  To me they all have their own bugs and idiosyncrasies.

I also have another view and that's the view that lots of Mac users (my boss is one) are kind of fanatics when it comes to Apple products.  To some it is almost cult like!!!    

I'd buy a computer based upon intended usage and your budget.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 12, 2012)

I concur with Rick, the last poster.
Apple fans go for the style, simplicity and integration, and pay $$ to get it.
PC's may be a bit clunkier, but have approached Macs in their ease of use.
Plug'n Play standards makes syching nearly seemless.

Disclosure: I've been a PC-guy almost since the inception, beginning with IBM-AT's running MS-DOS.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 12, 2012)

nalismom said:


> Let me preface this with the fact that both my husband and I use our current PC basically for email and surfing the net.  It is running extremely slow and I am assuming it is because it is 7 years old and technology has changed dramatically...it's so slow I dread backing up my IPhone and IPad.



If it were my computer, I would:


Back up the important stuff
Format (wipe) the hard drive
Reinstall an OS. Probably a stripped-down version of XP that I keep around for older computers.
See if that makes a difference

Doesn't cost anything other than a few hours time. Your computer is going to get bogged down over time because Windows is horrible at cleaning up after itself. A reinstall isn't going make your computer a powerhouse, but it will make it like it was when you first got it.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 12, 2012)

While Scoop does have a legitimate thought - a complete cleanup might restore the old one to a speedier & more stable state - if it's more than 5 years old it may be time for new hardware in any case. 

Since the OP says all they basically use the machine for is web & email. Why they would want to pay a big premium for a Mac to do those simple things doesn't seem to make sense. It would require some relearning & there just doesn't seem to be any real pay back.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 12, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> While Scoop does have a legitimate thought - a complete cleanup might restore the old one to a speedier & more stable state - if it's more than 5 years old it may be time for new hardware in any case.
> 
> Since the OP says all they basically use the machine for is web & email. Why they would want to pay a big premium for a Mac to do those simple things doesn't seem to make sense. It would require some relearning & there just doesn't seem to be any real pay back.



I have a 10-year old clunker of a laptop that I use for browsing and e-mail and not much else. It uses the stripped-down version of XP I previously mentioned. And it runs Firefox and Thunderbird just fine. Tossing it just because I can't crank up Starcraft 2 in an airport seems wasteful to me. When the people who make these gizmos threaten mass suicide, something is horribly, horribly wrong with the industry. And I don't want much to do with it. (And Foxconn makes both PC and Apple products.)


One thing nobody has mentioned is software. I don't DO the "PC vs. Mac" argument. Anyone who answers anything other than "they both stink" when asked "PC or Mac" simply doesn't know very much about computers. But, since nalismom has a PC, she should STICK with a PC. Because she can take all the software she's purchased, and install almost all of it in the brand new PC, with no problems at all.

If she were to buy a Mac, she would either need to load a copy of Windows onto the Mac to run her software; or she would have to re-purchase all the software she uses; or she would have to embrace open source software.

But I would try reformatting first. A web-browing e-mail machine can be 10 years old and still perform it's job acceptably -- provided the user doesn't load a bunch of unnecessary programs onto it, thus slowing it down.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Computer / Auto*

After reading all these responses (including mine) I see a lot similarities to having a car. You may like to drive a car for a long time and as long as you maintain it that is one route to go. Or you may like to buy a new car every few years with the latest and greatest gadgets. Some cars cost more than others. There is no right or wrong answer here. Yes moving to the Mac may cost you some more money and you maybe buying new software, but again your also getting the most recent versions of the software which maybe of interest to you.

I am sure the reason you are considering it is because you have an iphone and the ipad and you love them both...same reason I switched to the Mac...

Since your primary needs are pretty simple, emailing and surfing, it will be an easy transition for you.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was a die-hard PC user. 2 years ago my daughter and hubbie got Macbook Pros, and my daughter admonished me not to switch to a Mac; she felt that even though she loved it, and that I was very computer facile, that I would have a hard time switching over. 

I played with my hubbie's laptop and loved it. There was virtually no learning curve. I bought a 27" Imac last year and love it. Instead of rebooting several times a week I can go a month without rebooting. Restarts in less than a minute rather than hanging while the anti-virus and firewalls, etc., load up. Question or problem- a quick phone call and the person who answers speaks English, and the first words out of their mouth aren't to reformat the hard drive. Had a few very minor hiccups that were easily resolved. Oh- and for $99 you get a year of any courses but, more importantly, they'll transfer all your files over (which in retrospect was probably a waste of money, but as a new Mac user it was worth the convenience at the time.

Back-up- simply connect an external hard drive and the built in Time Machine program does the rest- with frequent, automatic back-ups. So it's easy to get back anything you accidentally lost, and you're well protected in case of hardware failure. Or do it wirelessly. Easy and automatic.

On the negative side, you're paying more. But I gotta say- the first time your machine boots up almost instantaneously you'll be glad you made the switch!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

We're an all-Mac family now, after years of our son Steve admonishing us to stop wasting money on PC's.  In addition to what everyone else says about the ease of use and consumer-friendly customer service, the one thing that I think proves we made the right move is we trashed four! PC's over the same amount of time our one iMac has been running.  The one and only repair that was necessary for the iMac was due to faulty upgraded memory cards and the warranty covered the repair - a simple trip to the Genius Bar and they fixed it no problem, actually upgraded it at no cost.  We spent far more money running, upgrading, repairing and replacing those four PC's than the one iMac, that's for sure.  And our Mac laptops are a joy to use.


----------



## persia (Jan 12, 2012)

Being a computer professional and wanting to work for the university I applied for a number of positions.  I had 20 years experience with Microsoft Windows.  Wouldn't you know the one position offered to me was in a primarily Apple environment.  I began to slowly learn about Macs.  I liked administering them.  As a Windows administrator your have to treat your customer like bad guys.  Don't let them do anything and have the system report back if they try.  

As a Mac administrator you are more a partner with your clients.  You can trust them with Administrative rights.  There's no virus coming in, updates come when you want them and they don't reboot your computer without permission.

At home I found myself clearing out viruses from my wife's computer that somehow snuck by Synaptic.  Eventually she relented and she now likes the Mac.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 13, 2012)

mshatty said:


> *If you want to be able to surf and operate on the entire internet get a PC.  Otherwise, a Mac will only surf and operate on about 90 to 95% of the internet.  *You will have to purchase virtual machine software as well as a OEM copy of a Windows operating system to run on your Mac.



Can you paste in some examples, please?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2012)

mshatty said:


> ... Otherwise, a Mac will only surf and operate on about 90 to 95% of the internet. ...





pjrose said:


> Can you paste in some examples, please?



I don't know which 5-10% I'm missing but my Mac takes me all the way to the end of the internet.  Don't know if I need that other filler.  :hysterical:


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 13, 2012)

For those that want the beauty of the Mac hardware and still have the ability to run Windows 7 (and beyond), there is a wonderful program called Bootcamp that will allow you to run Windows on your Mac computers. 

I do Windows development, so all of my computers are running Win7 but when I was needed an Ultraportable laptop (laptop under 3.5lbs), the price point and quality of the MacBook Air was untouchable.  So I bought one, put Bootcamp on it and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## geoand (Jan 15, 2012)

I know from personal experience that many folks working at Microsoft in the late 80's and early 90's were assigned computers built by Apple.

We were an all pc family until dd went to nyu in 2001.  Dd wanted Apple laptop and Dw and I converted shortly after.  Dw has tower and iPad and I have the Macmini.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 15, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> For those that want the beauty of the Mac hardware and still have the ability to run Windows 7 (and beyond), there is a wonderful program called Bootcamp that will allow you to run Windows on your Mac computers.
> 
> I do Windows development, so all of my computers are running Win7 but when I was needed an Ultraportable laptop (laptop under 3.5lbs), the price point and quality of the MacBook Air was untouchable.  So I bought one, put Bootcamp on it and have the best of both worlds.



I have to admit I do this also.  I liked the design of the 11 inch MacBook Air so much that I bought one for myself for Christmas.  I then used boot camp to install Windows 7 Ultimate and I mainly use the Windows side and it works beautifully.

With the SSD hard drive it's actually priced pretty well as I couldn't find a comparable Windows laptop with the same hardware specs for any cheaper.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 15, 2012)

*I build my own.*

I am the exception here. 

I like to tinker, and take things apart, and put the back together. 

Impossible for the MAC.

Apple has a good product, but they just drive me crazy that their devices are not meant to be serviced. 

If you are not constrained by price, tired of the PC, by all means get a MAC!


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 15, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't know which 5-10% I'm missing but my Mac takes me all the way to the end of the internet.



I didn't know there was an end, but wouldn't Fargo make more sense.

_For those too scared to click thru --_
-------------------------------------
Sorry, but you have reached... The End of the Internet.
That's right, this is the Last Page on the very Last Webserver of the Entire Internet!
(In case you were wondering, the end of the Internet is located in the heart of San Antonio, Texas, U.S.A.)


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Talking about Mac warranty/repair service ...

I hardly ever use the disk drive on my MacBook Pro.  But yesterday I remembered that back in early December when I tried to copy CD's into the iTunes library every CD was kicked out of the machine.  So yesterday I tried the AppleCare disk that came with the extended warranty and that kicked out, too.  I scheduled a 3:00 visit at the local Genius Bar and took it in to see them.  I've been thinking about getting another external drive for this just to doubly protect my photos (I always forget to plug it in to the external drive connected to the iMac in our home office,) so when they figured out that the drive was bad and needed replacing, I figured it was a good time to get the back-up.  I bought a simple external drive that connects with the included USB cord, took my comp home to do the back-up and then brought it back today when the store opened at 11.  They weren't certain exactly when it would be fixed but guaranteed a 48-hour turnover.  Surprise, they called at 3:30 and it was done.  All fixed, under warranty.  And they didn't try to oversell me an external drive that was much bigger than what I needed.  You just can't beat their service.


----------



## Mosca (Jan 15, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Can you paste in some examples, please?



I have a couple work related sites that require Internet Explorer, they don't open in Safari or Firefox. JM&A Connect, for example. There are a lot of business sites that optimize their website for IE only. I run W7 in Parallels on my Mac. 

I don't know that it's 5-10%... it's more like, if you need Windows for work, you probably need IE for about half of your web-related work. But, if you don't need Windows for work, you'll probably never come across a website where you need IE.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 15, 2012)

Mosca said:


> I have a couple work related sites that require Internet Explorer, they don't open in Safari or Firefox. JM&A Connect, for example. There are a lot of business sites that optimize their website for IE only. I run W7 in Parallels on my Mac.
> 
> I don't know that it's 5-10%... it's more like, if you need Windows for work, you probably need IE for about half of your web-related work. But, if you don't need Windows for work, you'll probably never come across a website where you need IE.



There are a number of .NET developed sites that require Internet Explorer in order to function. These are typically from corporate sites for specific applications. Microsoft's .NET developers prefer it at times for various reasons, notably because it's relatively easy to build in and doesn't require a lot of retraining (assuming they were using Microsoft tools previously). Unfortunately, Microsoft doesn't like allowing those sites to be platform/browser agnostic so there are limits. The real number is much, much less than 1% of sites (nowhere near 5-10%) that have these restrictions, and are typically only for membership or restricted access sites (with a small and likely underfunded development group). Almost all publicly accessible web sites are usable on any browser on any platform. 

This does affect Mac users. I know a number who have to find ways around these limitations in order to access certain sites for work. For instance, I know the UCLA medical sites (for doctors, etc) to view patient data is only accessible via IE, so most Mac users access it via boot camp or using Parallels or vmWare Fusion. While this is unfortunate, there are a few Mac options to permit access without requiring a Windows box.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 15, 2012)

billymach4 said:


> I am the exception here.
> 
> I like to tinker, and take things apart, and put the back together.
> 
> ...



You're not an exception, there are a number of people on TUG who like to build their own PCs. In fact, while I'm primarily a Mac user, I have a Windows box I built myself and just upgraded last month. Most Macs can be upgraded with RAM and hard drives but not much else. If you have a Mac Pro (doubtful there are any owners of those on TUG these days) you can upgrade via PCI options, but most Mac users don't require that.

Fwiw, most PC users aren't hobbyists and don't want to muck around inside their computer. They buy from HP, Dell, etc. and are usually happy with the product. Others (perhaps you) want to tweak the box with various cooling systems, overclock your processor, etc. The are plenty of options out there for all of us.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 15, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> I have to admit I do this also.  I liked the design of the 11 inch MacBook Air so much that I bought one for myself for Christmas.  I then used boot camp to install Windows 7 Ultimate and I mainly use the Windows side and it works beautifully.
> 
> With the SSD hard drive it's actually priced pretty well as I couldn't find a comparable Windows laptop with the same hardware specs for any cheaper.



FYI, I saw lots of cool ultrabooks at CES last week. I expect if you were to buy in future you might prefer one of those as they seem to have all the advantages of the MacBook Air yet are designed for Windows. Of course, I think the flexibility of booting into either Mac OS X or Windows to have a certain appeal over the long term.


----------



## frankhi (Jan 15, 2012)

If you decide on a PC, I just bot an all-in-one 23" with all the bells and whistles (tv tuner, blue ray dvd, wifi, bluetooth, window 7 home premium, etc.) Plus it has the intel I7 processor....Toshiba just got into the desktop biz and made a special for Best Buy for $1K!


----------



## geoand (Jan 16, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> You're not an exception, there are a number of people on TUG who like to build their own PCs. In fact, while I'm primarily a Mac user, I have a Windows box I built myself and just upgraded last month. Most Macs can be upgraded with RAM and hard drives but not much else. If you have a Mac Pro (doubtful there are any owners of those on TUG these days) you can upgrade via PCI options, but most Mac users don't require that.
> 
> Fwiw, most PC users aren't hobbyists and don't want to muck around inside their computer. They buy from HP, Dell, etc. and are usually happy with the product. Others (perhaps you) want to tweak the box with various cooling systems, overclock your processor, etc. The are plenty of options out there for all of us.


DW's tower is a Mac Pro.  We have upgraded by filling the slots for extra HD.  Can't remember if we have total of 3 or 4, but it is maxed out with each drive being 2 terabytes.  Have added ram.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 17, 2012)

We've been wanting to replace hubby's ol slowpoke PC, and now we're waiting to see what kind of desktop system Vizio will be marketing this spring. It just got a good write-up in USA Today, and since their tvs are so cheap...and nice... I'm hoping their computers will be too.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 17, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> FYI, I saw lots of cool ultrabooks at CES last week. I expect if you were to buy in future you might prefer one of those as they seem to have all the advantages of the MacBook Air yet are designed for Windows. Of course, I think the flexibility of booting into either Mac OS X or Windows to have a certain appeal over the long term.



I was there as well and though the PC Ultraportables were pretty sweet, I don't think they're going to match the MBA price point for what you're getting. Especially the Samsung's.  Most of what was shown at CES will likely be 1500-1800.  

I hope Im wrong but I dont see it happening.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 17, 2012)

Carol C said:


> We've been wanting to replace hubby's ol slowpoke PC, and now we're waiting to see what kind of desktop system Vizio will be marketing this spring. It just got a good write-up in USA Today, and since their tvs are so cheap...and nice... I'm hoping their computers will be too.



If you can hold out to Julyish timeframe, the back to school sales will begin and thats when the real deals can be had, often better than Black Friday.

Dell usually has the best deals. Stay away from HP!


----------



## Elan (Jan 17, 2012)

Acer has a 13" i5 ultrabook for $868.  

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-S3-951-6...ref=sr_du_1_map?ie=UTF8&qid=1326822668&sr=8-1


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 17, 2012)

While cheaper, it is not comparable.  You make tradeoffs by going with the less exp. unit.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/14/acer-aspire-s3-ultrabook-review/


----------



## Elan (Jan 17, 2012)

I wasn't comparing the Acer to anything.  The point was that there are Windows ultrabooks out _now_ for less than $1000.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 17, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> And it no joke trying to find support. Unless you plan on driving to the Apple Atore for every little thing you had better be sure there is a MAC geek nearby willing to help. And forget easy to find accessories.  It is the life of an off brand type existence.



#1, Mac's are so intuitive it is rare that you can't just "figure out" what you want to do.  

#2, if #1 didn't work for you, you can search for our question on the Apple home page and get the answer you want, almost always.  

#3, if you don't feel like searching, but just want to call customer support, Apple has THE BEST customer support I have ever, ever called.  The people answering the phone actually seem to know what they are talking about, they aren't just reading a teleprompter, and they also, (gasp), speak English.  I know, crazy right, that you can live in an English speaking country and call an American company and actually reach tech support and talk to people who speak the same language you do, English.    It's a novel idea.  Perhaps one day it will catch on, but who knows?  

ps..I've been a Mac user for 3 years and have yet to set foot in an Apple store.


----------



## IngridN (Jan 17, 2012)

laurac260 said:


> #1, Mac's are so intuitive it is rare that you can't just "figure out" what you want to do.
> 
> #2, if #1 didn't work for you, you can search for our question on the Apple home page and get the answer you want, almost always.
> 
> ...



+1. Purchased a Mac last August and because I want an answer immediately, have called tech support or apple store numerous times and have gotten the support I needed from the person I called rather than having to wait until they got the answer elsewhere  or stated you had to pay for higher tier support  . Love my Mac.

Ingrid


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 17, 2012)

laurac260 said:


> #1, Mac's are so intuitive it is rare that you can't just "figure out" what you want to do.
> 
> #2, if #1 didn't work for you, you can search for our question on the Apple home page and get the answer you want, almost always.
> 
> ...



I was an Apple authorized reseller until they unilaterally "purged" most of them in favor of Apple stores & big boxes back around 2000. To this day I get frequent calls from desperate owners looking for Apple service/support and begging for a local source not 25 miles away in a mall. I have to tell them I know of none - good luck finding one. I don't miss them one bit.


----------



## geoand (Jan 17, 2012)

We have been Mac users for a long time.  Applecare has taken care of us for much of the time.  However, even when Applecare has expired, their phone support has helped us out for free many times.  We have never had to pay for phone support with Apple.

As to taking the product in for support, perhaps that may be problematic.  Here on the Big Island, I see apple resellers in kona and in hilo.  I also look at the situation from a pc point of view.  We were Dell and Gateway people before.  We never had to take the machine in for support but did use phone support.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 17, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> While cheaper, it is not comparable.  You make tradeoffs by going with the less exp. unit.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/14/acer-aspire-s3-ultrabook-review/



Absolutely correct. The price point is good, but its not comparable to the MacBook Air and for an extra $100 or so I'd rather buy the flash memory based Apple product instead.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 17, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> I was an Apple authorized reseller until they unilaterally "purged" most of them in favor of Apple stores & big boxes back around 2000. To this day I get frequent calls from desperate owners looking for Apple service/support and begging for a local source not 25 miles away in a mall. I have to tell them I know of none - good luck finding one. I don't miss them one bit.



This explains much.

Apple stopped renewing reseller agreements on several occasions in the 90s and later based on sales numbers and support options. If you weren't investing significantly into the Apple portion of your business and weren't interested in becoming an "Apple Specialist" reseller, then they didn't want you. 

There are still quite a number of independent Mac support firms around, and most are doing quite well.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> This explains much.
> 
> Apple stopped renewing reseller agreements on several occasions in the 90s and later based on sales numbers and support options. If you weren't investing significantly into the Apple portion of your business and weren't interested in becoming an "Apple Specialist" reseller, then they didn't want you.
> 
> There are still quite a number of independent Mac support firms around, and most are doing quite well.



Oh, they came back to us asking to be reinstated about 5-6 years later. Like there was a chance in he**!  If it's so simple and intuitive and secure (it is not - now that they actually have a minor share of users the viruses & malwares are becoming just as common as they are on PC's. Prior to now it wasn't worth the time effort to try to reach a near non-existent user base) let the owners figure it out. They pay enough to get something extra. I have zero interest in even trying to help.  

I'm happy to see the MS WINTEL era come to end but long term Apple is no better and it too will wither again before long I'll bet. Open standards will ultimately prevail and thats good for every user.


----------



## Elan (Jan 17, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Absolutely correct. The price point is good, but its not comparable to the MacBook Air and for an extra $100 or so I'd rather buy the flash memory based Apple product instead.



   There was no comparison intended.  My post was addressing the comments that Windows ultrabooks were "in the future".  Not only are they out now, they're already under $1K.

  If I wanted to compare to a MBA, I'd look at the ASUS UX31.  Comparable, if not better, performance and lower price.  Imagine that!


----------



## Mosca (Jan 17, 2012)

laurac260 said:


> #1, Mac's are so intuitive it is rare that you can't just "figure out" what you want to do.
> 
> #2, if #1 didn't work for you, you can search for our question on the Apple home page and get the answer you want, almost always.
> 
> ...



I've had my Mac since 2009 and I still don't know what "Spaces" are, or what they're for. All I know is that there are four of them, and that #1 is checked.

I don't know what "exposé" is, or what it is for.

I don't know what "services" are for, or of what use "services preferences" is. 

It took me a long time to conceptualize the difference between Mac file organization and Windows file organization. 

Macs are wonderful tools, and I love mine and wouldn't give it up. But I don't think that OSX is better than Windows. It's just different.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 17, 2012)

Elan said:


> There was no comparison intended.  My post was addressing the comments that Windows ultrabooks were "in the future".  Not only are they out now, they're already under $1K.
> 
> If I wanted to compare to a MBA, I'd look at the ASUS UX31.  Comparable, if not better, performance and lower price.  Imagine that!



I dont think anyone said that Ultraportables were 'the future'. 

Sorry but I think ASUS committed a major FAIL when they failed to give a backlit keyboard. That is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## geoand (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't find it surprising that their are many folks who don't like Windows and Apple products.  However, I think that many of these same folks have a much higher comfort level in going the route of open source, etc.  The majority of folks using computers don't have that comfort level and do prefer using Windows or Apple products.  They provide a "security blanket" effect that many of us like.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 17, 2012)

laurac260 said:


> ... ps..I've been a Mac user for 3 years and have yet to set foot in an Apple store.



Oh my goodness, I LOVE visiting the Apple Store!  If you ever get a chance to see one completely empty you're left standing there wondering what all the fuss is about because it doesn't look like much, just some random tables around the perimeter and in the middle of the floor with various products plugged in, plus the giant rear silver wall with the Genius Bar logo front and center.  Then the place opens and it's like Grand Central Station with the employees seeming to be choreographed as precisely as a big city ballet!  All kinds of folks are sitting at all the electronics having fun, and all the Apple Geeks in their blue shirts are dancing around them while coordinating their movements with every other employee via whichever electronic gadget they've got in their hands.  I want to someday get a look at a store in action from a birds-eye-view because I'm convinced it will look very much like the scene in The Grinch Who Stole Christmas when he's looking down at all the folks in Whoville dancing around the tree.  It's just a happy, happy place where goodness and light shine.  :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## geekette (Jan 17, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh my goodness, I LOVE visiting the Apple Store!  If you ever get a chance to see one completely empty you're left standing there wondering what all the fuss is about because it doesn't look like much, just some random tables around the perimeter and in the middle of the floor with various products plugged in, plus the giant rear silver wall with the Genius Bar logo front and center.  Then the place opens and it's like Grand Central Station with the employees seeming to be choreographed as precisely as a big city ballet!  All kinds of folks are sitting at all the electronics having fun, and all the Apple Geeks in their blue shirts are dancing around them while coordinating their movements with every other employee via whichever electronic gadget they've got in their hands.  I want to someday get a look at a store in action from a birds-eye-view because I'm convinced it will look very much like the scene in The Grinch Who Stole Christmas when he's looking down at all the folks in Whoville dancing around the tree.  It's just a happy, happy place where goodness and light shine.  :hysterical: :hysterical:



I'm geekette, and I'm a pc.  But I would love to see this!!  Where do they hide these stores as I have never heard of them nor seen them until this thread.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 17, 2012)

geekette said:


> I'm geekette, and I'm a pc.  But I would love to see this!!  Where do they hide these stores as I have never heard of them nor seen them until this thread.



In big cities and big malls. 
http://www.apple.com/retail/
put your zip code in at the bottom.

The most fun is the Genius Bar, where you can get all kinds of help, generally at no charge depending on what it is (brainpower vs hardware, for example).  Depending on the issue, they'll figure it out, install it, move it, upgrade it, replace it, etc.  I went in for an estimate on an out-of-warranty dropped laptop that was fortunately covered by DS's college-student insurance, and while there the Genius noticed the bulging battery and replaced it on the stop at n/c.  

I think I would have liked to work at that Genius Bar had it existed back in the earliest Mac days, when I was doing academic support. 

It's also fun to be there on day one of a big product launch - standing in line for hours wouldn't generally seem fun, but with like-minded Mac fanatics wanting the iPad on the first day, it was fun.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 18, 2012)

geoand said:


> I don't find it surprising that their are many folks who don't like Windows and Apple products.  However, I think that many of these same folks have a much higher comfort level in going the route of open source, etc.  The majority of folks using computers don't have that comfort level and do prefer using Windows or Apple products.  They provide a "security blanket" effect that many of us like.



So given that you're in Bothell...

Are you working at Amazon, Facebook, Google, or MS.


----------



## Elan (Jan 18, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I dont think anyone said that Ultraportables were 'the future'.
> 
> Sorry but I think ASUS committed a major FAIL when they failed to give a backlit keyboard. That is a dealbreaker for me.



  Guessing most people might find that the better benchmarks, better battery life, higher res screen, more compatible OS and cheaper price offset the lack of a keyboard back light. YMMV


----------



## geekette (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, PJ!  Found we do have one in town, in one of the "high priced malls", explaining why I've never run across it.  Of the 5 stores listed, 3 were out of state, and another was in-state, but hours from here.  They have barely graced this region it seems.

So if I lived farther out of town than I do, I would certainly not count on going to the store for issues.


----------



## geoand (Jan 18, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> So given that you're in Bothell...
> 
> Are you working at Amazon, Facebook, Google, or MS.



LOL

Retired from federal employment.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 18, 2012)

geekette said:


> Thanks, PJ!  Found we do have one in town, in one of the "high priced malls", explaining why I've never run across it.  Of the 5 stores listed, 3 were out of state, and another was in-state, but hours from here.  They have barely graced this region it seems.
> 
> So if I lived farther out of town than I do, I would certainly not count on going to the store for issues.



I believe Apple stores are only in malls, and particularly in the best malls in the area. They are very welcome by mall developers and management, as they drive traffic to the entire area, per some articles I've read over the years. There are very few self standing Apple stores, particularly the locations in San Francisco and New York, and a few others.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 18, 2012)

Elan said:


> Guessing most people might find that the better benchmarks, better battery life, higher res screen, more compatible OS and cheaper price offset the lack of a keyboard back light. YMMV



The new laptops I saw at CES looked good. I think this will finally make lightweight laptops a commodity at a low(er) price than we've previously had availability, and I expect this will increase the percentage of laptops vs desktops dramatically over the next few years. I'm looking forward to lighter, better laptops from many manufacturers. And, fwiw, I agree with you that backlit display is a low priority item (I consider it a luxury feature that no one really needs, but many think is cool). Of course, I have to disagree with your implication that Mac OS X is less compatible.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 18, 2012)

pjrose said:


> In big cities and big malls.
> http://www.apple.com/retail/
> put your zip code in at the bottom.
> 
> ...





geekette said:


> Thanks, PJ!  Found we do have one in town, in one of the "high priced malls", explaining why I've never run across it.  Of the 5 stores listed, 3 were out of state, and another was in-state, but hours from here.  They have barely graced this region it seems.
> 
> So if I lived farther out of town than I do, I would certainly not count on going to the store for issues.



Oh boy, I hope I didn't confuse you and now you think the Apple Geeks are actually doing choreographed dancing in the stores!  Just in case, they don't, but they're so efficient and knowledgeable that it just looks like they do.   

Although, pj's correct in that when they launch a new product they do have some sort of opening ceremony in the stores.  Usually it starts with the Geeks all lined up behind a temporary curtain at the entrances and then clapping/yelling when it comes down.

There is one strange phenomenon that happens in Apple stores.  I think it started with one kid who was fooling around with one of the comps in the store - he shot an iMovie of himself dancing to a current pop hit and then posted it on youtube.  If you do a youtube search for "Apple Store Dances" a whole bunch of hits will come up with all kinds of people doing the same thing.  Odd but fun.


----------



## geekette (Jan 18, 2012)

Elan said:


> Guessing most people might find that the better benchmarks, better battery life, higher res screen, more compatible OS and cheaper price offset the lack of a keyboard back light. YMMV



Yep.  I know where the keys are so back light is of zero interest to me.

We all have our preferences.


----------



## geekette (Jan 18, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh boy, I hope I didn't confuse you and now you think the Apple Geeks are actually doing choreographed dancing in the stores!



WHAT??!!?   Here I was, all ready to forgo my lunch hour just to get a peek at Dancing Geeks!  oh well.  not the first time my hopes have been dashed...

maybe someday Dancing With The Geeks will be a popular tv show.  :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Jan 18, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> . . . Of course, I have to disagree with your implication that Mac OS X is less compatible.



With you on that.  

Except for specialized software that is only available on Mac or PC, or software you need/like that is much better on Mac or PC, there are really no compatibility issues.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Easy choice - Just read this*

Here is a sure fire way to decide what OS/computer is for you:

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/407898_339249249429338_1547846162_n.jpg


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 4, 2012)

I <3 that comic.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 4, 2012)

I Love it!


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 21, 2020)

I currently own a PC with Windows 10 but the computer has pretty much passed its expiration and useful date (nearly nine years old).  As I contemplate getting a new one, I too am torn between a PC or Mac.  I realize I am exhuming a thread that's over eight years old so much of the info in this thread is probably out of date.

My main question though is, if I were to switch to Mac (yes, generally more expensive, I know), could I transfer all of my programs, data, and files from my current PC?  What differences and/or complications might there be?  I have a lot of data and files that I don't want to lose.  And yes, I currently have a passport that is currently holding many files and data from even older previous computers (all PC) that I would like to keep.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2020)

Data will transfer. Programs mostly won’t. You’d have to install the programs you use (MS Office, for example) on the MAC. The issue is that older software versions are not usually compatible with new operating systems. So the software would need to be upgraded. If you run any unusual software, you’d have to make sure a Mac version exists. Once your programs are ready, your data files can usually be moved, opened in the new Mac software, and saved as a Mac version of things. It’s a process, but unless you have something incompatible, you’d probably be ok. If not, you’re better off sticking with a Win 10 machine. (But you’d still need to install your software on a new PC, which might also require upgrading.)

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 21, 2020)

You wont need M$Office on a Mac, OpenOffice is free and will read msoffice file formats. The free Mac office suite will open them also.

If you have military service you can shop online at the Exchange, good bargains on some items and no tax/free shipping. I purchased my wife an iPad Pro for xmas and she loves it, hasn’t touched the old Win10 computer sitting on the desk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 21, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> You wont need M$Office on a Mac, OpenOffice is free and will read msoffice file formats. The free Mac office suite will open them also.



Okay, thanks for that info.  It's not software that I would want to transfer if I went with a Mac.  It would mainly be photos and documents that were mostly printed on Microsoft Word or Office.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 21, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> Okay, thanks for that info.  It's not software that I would want to transfer if I went with a Mac.  It would mainly be photos and documents that were mostly printed on Microsoft Word or Office.


My last hardware purchase was a late 2012 Mac Mini- before that I used various Windows machines.

My experience with transferring my documents and photos from Windows to Mac was a breeze.  I have never looked back since making the switch.

Recently I made what is likely the last upgrade to my mini and changed to a SSD and that increased the mini's efficiency such that I can likely get about 2-3 more years of use from it.  The most recent Mac OS is the last I will be able to upgrade to I believe (Catalina).

I should get something over a decade's worth of use from my Mini.  I have yet to see any Windows machine match that.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> Okay, thanks for that info.  It's not software that I would want to transfer if I went with a Mac.  It would mainly be photos and documents that were mostly printed on Microsoft Word or Office.



If the bulk of your files are just saved data like that, you should be good to go.  As I said, if you have any one-off software items, it might be a problem to find a compatible program to read the files.  But Word or Office files shouldn't be an issue. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 25, 2020)

Great advice from DaveNW and bbodb1.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 25, 2020)

You obviously have concerns with all the data you want to transfer so that will weigh heavily in your decision. I switched to a Mac about 15 years ago and absolutely love them. I was in IT and we never had anything but Microsoft Windows pc’s at my company. I couldn’t believe how much faster, simpler, intuitive, and bug-free the Mac was. Just strictly from a reliability and ease of use standpoint, you can’t beat the Mac, imho. The only reason I would ever recommend a pc over a Mac is if initial cost is an issue.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> You obviously have concerns with all the data you want to transfer so that will weigh heavily in your decision. I switched to a Mac about 15 years ago and absolutely love them. I was in IT and we never had anything but Microsoft Windows pc’s at my company. I couldn’t believe how much faster, simpler, intuitive, and bug-free the Mac was. Just strictly from a reliability and ease of use standpoint, you can’t beat the Mac, imho. The only reason I would ever recommend a pc over a Mac is if initial cost is an issue.



I agree 100%. I was over IT when I retired in 2012. About three months after retirement I moved our household completely to Mac and have never regretted it. I was so tired of fighting viruses and rebuilding my PCs. Haven't had to do any of that with my Apple equipment.

Our two MacBook Pros are approaching 8 years in age. I never had a PC laptop last that long. We've had no degradation in performance at all.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 25, 2020)

controller1 said:


> I agree 100%. I was over IT when I retired in 2012. About three months after retirement I moved our household completely to Mac and have never regretted it. I was so tired of fighting viruses and rebuilding my PCs. Haven't had to do any of that with my Apple equipment.
> 
> Our two MacBook Pros are approaching 8 years in age. I never had a PC laptop last that long. We've had no degradation in performance at all.



Just in the interest of curiosity and full disclosure, @controller1 - have you made any upgrades to the MacBook Pros since you bought them?  I.E. Additional memory?  Upgrading the hard drive?


----------



## controller1 (Mar 25, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Just in the interest of curiosity and full disclosure, @controller1 - have you made any upgrades to the MacBook Pros since you bought them?  I.E. Additional memory?  Upgrading the hard drive?



I doubled the memory of both immediately after purchase. I haven't made an upgrade to the hard drive. They both have a 250GB SSID. However, everything is saved to the cloud. I also use Apple's Time Machine and have a Western Digital external drive attached to my router for Time Machine backups.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2020)

Did you guys notice that *this whole thread up to Post 78 was from 2012*! I wonder how many of it's original participants are even on this side of the lawn! Or at least still active on TUG. We hope they are well and that those waiting 'on the other side' are R.I.P.

Jim


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Did you guys notice that *this whole thread up to Post 78 was from 2012*! I wonder how many of it's original participants are even on this side of the lawn! Or at least still active on TUG. We hope they are well and that those waiting 'on the other side' are R.I.P.
> 
> Jim


Lanny did acknowledge that but your point on the original participants is a unique and colorful way of phrasing your question!


----------

